# Tell me about Mondioring...



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

A "Protection" Club is finally opening near Milwaukee, WI! From what I was told its not like guard or police dog training... It's called Mondioring, which I never heard of til yesterday. Has anyone tried this or is anyone doing this type of training? How is it? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Leerburg Dog Training | Mondioring


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Mondioring is one of the protection sports. It is what my GSD and I have been training for. The sport involves obedience/agility, and protection. 

Trials are done completely off-leash (no collar). For its entry level title (MR Brevet), the obedience exercises include off-leash heeling, retrieve, down-stay (handler out of sight), and jumps (o.8 meter). The protection exercises include a handler-defense scenario and face attack (attack at distance). 

As with any protection sports, mondioring is a dog sport, totally different from protection dog or police dog training. 

Mondioring essentially means "World ring," it is supposedly a combination of Belgian ring, French ring, Schutzhund, and KNPV.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

From what they were saying they said its more fun and not as serious as shutzhund/IPO training 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I haven't watched it yet, (22 minutes long!), but here's a video of our nosework trainer getting a Mondioring 3 title on his 9 year old Malinois Fusel:

Fusel Mondioring 3 - YouTube

Andrew is also a certified Mondioring decoy.


----------



## Per Ferocia (Jan 13, 2013)

Coming to this a bit late, just joined the forum. I train mondioring, have since 2008. I have one dog currently trialing, he is titled MR1, going for the 2 this year. Mondioring is definitely "fun" for the handler and dog. But it is also highly stressful and requires strong temperament to be successful at the higher levels, especially at the National and World level where it is not uncommon for dogs to be held off the bite with stick or accessories, or even get run by the decoy. 

The training differences between IPO/SchH and ringsports does not mean the dogs or training are more or less "serious." The requirements of dog and handler are very very different between IPO and ringsport, apples and oranges. Mondioring requires a very high level of control in the bitework and the exercises can be quite complex. Like in every sport, including IPO/SchH, some dogs are more serious in the work than others, some dogs are of weaker temperament and are "coddled" in order to train and title. Mondioring foundation work is typically done in a fun manner with the pup/dog learning in prey with pressure added later in training. The type of pressure and stress on the dog from the decoy is quite different in mondio than in IPO. Due to the entire program and equipment being different, each sport tests the dog and trainer in different ways. Whether the training or dog is "serious" or not depends entirely on the dog and style of training, it is not specific to the individual sports. 

Malinois dominate this sport but I have an offbreed (American Bulldog) that I have done quite well with against the mals(2nd place both trials, Vice Champ at USMRA Nationals). I have seen several very nice GSDs doing mondio and am getting a pup soon on co-own for mondio, likely another next year(depends on if I get a Mal this year). So don't let anyone discourage you based on breed. As long as the dog has adequate drive and nerve you will do fine. If you struggle with the bitework USMRA offers Obedience titles and Obedience with Jumps titles.

Happy training!! If you have any specific questions or concerns don't hesitate to ask 

Jennifer Marshall
Head Trainer/Owner Siskiyou K9


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Great post Jennifer.!


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes, Very informative post, Ms Jennifer!


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------

